# Turkey feet



## NY Hunter 90

I was in this cool store in Arizona one day that sold different animal parts. Like teeth, claws, bones and stuff. Then I came across a basket of turkey feet.
I was wondering how do you preserve turkey feet or any kind of bird feet for that matter


----------



## fallflighter

There is some injection liquid you can buy from the taxidery suppliers that will perserve there feet.


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Another great thing to do with the turkey feet is to cut 1/2 inch on either side of the spur after the turkey is fresh killed, then cut the skin from around the spur, and push the marrow out of the bone. Boil the spur & bone for awhile to get all the fatty tissue off, and prop up the bone in hydrogen peroxide. the bone will get nice and white after awhile, and you can string the spurs onto a necklace. Works great. If you want to preserve the whole foot I would 2nd fallflighters recommendation of getting an injectable preserver that will also "plump" up the feet and make them look natural instead of like matchsticks!!

:beer:


----------



## neb_bo

i think they can freeze dry them also. it may take some looking to find a taxidermist capable of doing this, but i wouldnt think it would be to hard to mail him your feet if you cant find one in your area.


----------



## cut'em

I've simply taken some string and tied them into what ever position i wanted them to stay in and let them dry I think there may still be some around I did 15 years ago no smell and look normal if you want put some table salt on the fresh cut part other than that nothing special needed Try it, whats to loose, a turkey foot. the turkey foot middle finger was always a hit.


----------



## Dyllan

I just get a can, put 3" of salt in it.. stick you foot in there cut end in the salt, add another 1" of salt and leave it for 2 weeks. Change out the salt wait another week, and bam your done. Done it this way for over 15 yrs. Works fine every time


----------

